# Love This Farm Sign



## Texas.girl

I just saw this on FB and love it. Sad that someone was felt the need to even put up a sign like that.


----------



## Arkie

MONTANA RANCHER



Bob


----------



## nancy d

Both great!


----------



## ThreeHavens

Priorities.


----------



## seren

Love all these signs!


----------



## tasha642

These are all amazing!


----------



## Crystal

Love the signs. The first one is so true. I lived in too many places that animals become an issue.


----------



## RedGate

Those are great. Haha


----------



## GoatsLive

Love the first sign the best!

I've seen similar signs around where I used to live.

Big developer with their hand in the back pocket of local politicians build a huge development, dead restricted of course, next to a working farm. Next, they force the farm out of business for being a nuisance to the poor home owners who over paid to live in the "country" with houses spaced 10 feet apart and all looking exactly the same.

Watched that happen several times in the last community I lived in. Made me sick to my tummy.

</rant>


----------



## Arkie

Bob


----------



## MollyLue9

woops that didn'twork.


----------



## MollyLue9

http://i1310.photobucket.com/albums/s649/mollylue9/sign4_zpsebd55f0b.jpg
http://i1310.photobucket.com/albums/s649/mollylue9/sign3_zps2929c501.jpghttp://i1310.photobucket.com/albums/s649/mollylue9/sign1_zps2e8eaafa.jpg
http://i1310.photobucket.com/albums/s649/mollylue9/sign3_zps2929c501.jpg

Seriously take the time to click each link. It's worth it. As for the blue sign, it is nothing personal at all. Just funny. In fact I probably care too little about politics.  enjoy and please let me know if you were able to easily and quickly open all four links if ya have time! thannks


----------



## seren

MollyLue9 said:


> http://i1310.photobucket.com/albums/s649/mollylue9/sign4_zpsebd55f0b.jpg
> http://i1310.photobucket.com/albums/s649/mollylue9/sign3_zps2929c501.jpghttp://i1310.photobucket.com/albums/s649/mollylue9/sign1_zps2e8eaafa.jpg
> http://i1310.photobucket.com/albums/s649/mollylue9/sign3_zps2929c501.jpg
> 
> Seriously take the time to click each link. It's worth it. As for the blue sign, it is nothing personal at all. Just funny. In fact I probably care too little about politics.  enjoy and please let me know if you were able to easily and quickly open all four links if ya have time! thannks


They opened quickly but no blue sign... Your comment had me intrigued...


----------



## WalshKidsGoats

Those are all so funny!!! :laugh: 

Quality Nigerian Dwarf Goats
www.walshkidsgoats.com
Facebook Page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Walsh-Kids-Nigerian-Dwarf-Goats/324321484319986


----------



## HaleyD

These are a few I found funny!


----------



## Misty-Mocha-Mimi

Love all the pics hers same more!!


----------



## Texas.girl

I don't have a picture but I like the sign that reads "Do Not Pick Up Hitchhikers" next to the sign that reads "____ State Prison".


----------



## Arkie

Obviously a city sign, but still funny;



Bob


----------



## WillowGem

Lol!!!


----------



## Macyllehub

Love these.

I need the very first one, our place is surrounded by a subdivision on 3 sides. They have crazy rules about everything and here we are 26 chickens, 2 goats, 4 kids... Its wild I tell ya


----------



## goathiker

another good one for a subdivision


----------



## Texas.girl

Macyllehub said:


> Love these.
> 
> I need the very first one, our place is surrounded by a subdivision on 3 sides. They have crazy rules about everything and here we are 26 chickens, 2 goats, 4 kids... Its wild I tell ya


You do need that sign. Is that subdivision a planned community, with all sorts of unrealisitic restrictions? I would not be caught living in one of those. Anyway, I sure hope you have a rooster to let the neighbors know where their food comes from

The other day I was half-way watching House Hunters. The wife had some crazy things on her wish list. One was she did not want to be next to a corn field as she is dealthy afraid of children running out of a corn field.


----------



## Macyllehub

Texas.girl said:


> You do need that sign. Is that subdivision a planned community, with all sorts of unrealisitic restrictions? I would not be caught living in one of those. Anyway, I sure hope you have a rooster to let the neighbors know where their food comes from
> 
> The other day I was half-way watching House Hunters. The wife had some crazy things on her wish list. One was she did not want to be next to a corn field as she is dealthy afraid of children running out of a corn field.


Two roosters! & what's funny is the barn is closer to their homes with tiny back yards than mine. Lol I'm sure they here our roosters more than we do.

Where I live, HOA and CC&Rs are so intense. We don't live in a subdivision but we have in the past, it was psychotic! I got fined $75 dollars for leaving my trash can at the road 3 days when I had a newborn baby!


----------



## WillowGem

No subdivisions for me...I would so be blacklisted, I don't mind rules that are needed...but some of those "association" rules are so outrageous! 

The street my sister lives on, a newer street in a rural community, was built near a goat farm. 
A couple years back the neighbors all got a bug up their butt about the smells coming from the farm and tried to get a petition going to shut her down. 
My sister said "NO WAY" was she going to be involved in that...the farm was there first and they all knew it when they built their homes. 
I was so proud of her, and the farm and goats are still there.


----------



## Texas.girl

WillowGem said:


> No subdivisions for me...I would so be blacklisted, I don't mind rules that are needed...but some of those "association" rules are so outrageous!
> 
> The street my sister lives on, a newer street in a rural community, was built near a goat farm.
> A couple years back the neighbors all got a bug up their butt about the smells coming from the farm and tried to get a petition going to shut her down.
> My sister said "NO WAY" was she going to be involved in that...the farm was there first and they all knew it when they built their homes.
> I was so proud of her, and the farm and goats are still there.


 Glad she refused and they lost. If we shut down every farm that is inconvienent we are going to be a very hungry society.

People are dumb when house hunting. Everyone who buys a house by an airport knows the airport is there but then scream about the noise later. Well, if you do not like airport noise then do not buy a house by an airport. If you do not like barnyard smells, then buy a house in the center of the city where there are no livestock animals. It is that simple.

I am so tired of hearing about these subdivisions suing marine's, etc. for putting up a flag outside, etc. And fining a woman with a new baby for leaving her garbage can out is outragous. Whatever happened helping one's neighbor. It probably took longer to write and process that ticket then it would have to pick up the garbage can and put it in the yard where it belonged. Good grief.

What I don't get is why folks move to places where they have to pay extra money to be told what is allowed and not allowed. My mom bought a house in a planned community. Yes someone took care of the front yard and painted her hosue, but she was not allowed to park her own car in her driveway. All cars had to be kept in the garage. And if visitors came, they better park in the driveway, not the street or she would be fined.

I love living in the country where there are no regulations of any kind. Well there is one, but it is a state regulation and has to do with my septic system.


----------



## Macyllehub

WillowGem said:


> No subdivisions for me...I would so be blacklisted, I don't mind rules that are needed...but some of those "association" rules are so outrageous!
> 
> The street my sister lives on, a newer street in a rural community, was built near a goat farm.
> A couple years back the neighbors all got a bug up their butt about the smells coming from the farm and tried to get a petition going to shut her down.
> My sister said "NO WAY" was she going to be involved in that...the farm was there first and they all knew it when they built their homes.
> I was so proud of her, and the farm and goats are still there.


Good for her!!


----------



## MollyLue9

seren said:


> They opened quickly but no blue sign... Your comment had me intrigued...


Well darn it said " welcome to " a state's name, I can't remember which state silly me, and then it said "home state of George Bush... We apologize" lol


----------



## HaleyD

I saw this on Facebook today and thought I'd share it here


----------



## serenityfarmnm

I Literally Spit water on laptop at the "Birthplace of George Bush" sign!!!!!!!! :slapfloor: :hi5: :ROFL:


----------



## Texas.girl




----------



## NyGoatMom

What I hate is when city people move to the country and then complain about country living....they want quiet, they don't like the sounds or the smell of animals, they need street lights,they need to be plowed out quicker,they want a stop light in town,they want a closer department store....... wah,wah,wah!:mecry:
They wanna make it a city....makes no sense!


----------



## WillowGem

Lol....


----------



## NyGoatMom

^lol :ROFL:


----------



## Goatzrule

This is so funny


----------



## WillowGem

Love this one!! :slapfloor:


----------



## Goats Rock

I need the sign of the goat and the gun! We live off the road in the woods! No neighbors and our family farm surrounds me! But, I do have a sign on our drive that states " If you can read this, you are in my sights,
Now, Go Away!"


----------



## toth boer goats

Love them all


----------



## WillowGem

I know this isn't a farm sign, but...


----------



## serenityfarmnm

Finally got a pic of the sign on my neighbors main gate! When we came to look at the farm, my son 18, who has ALWAYS lived in Columbus OH sized cities said.... "I'm not sure this is a safe place to live Dad" LoL!


----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## toth boer goats

Good ones


----------



## goat luver 101

Lol....


----------



## Goatzrule




----------

